

Ask HN: Best way to monetize newsletters? - msencenb

Are there ad networks for newsletters? Or is it better to just go the HARO route and sell your own ads? Just curious on what people's experience has been.
======
jasonshen
To my knowledge there are no ad networks that exist for email newsletters.
This in part because the inventory is difficult to standardize. You
essentially have to hardcode images into the newsletter - you can't just "drop
a line of code" like you can with a website.

~~~
jonafato
This makes me wonder if there is a market for that. Idea: a newsletter / email
marketing solution complete with an ad network. The content of the newsletter
could be used for targeting ads. Some kind of mail chimp + adsense looking
product. Thoughts?

------
Andrenid
I had (varying) success mostly by selling sponsor spots. It let me (crudely)
target the ads depending what that issue of the newsletter was discussing.

